# Leak around chimney flashing - New roof



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

If your comfortable up there take a picture of the flashings and some of the chimney. Delaminating bricks can cause leaks, as can improper caps.


----------



## marriedmanw (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll take a few pictures of the flashing and bricks, and post back tomorrow.


----------



## marriedmanw (Feb 28, 2010)

Adding pictures of flashing and chimney bricks.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

whether its the chimney flashing or not I can't tell. But a couple things I like to see I found examples of and pasted together below. Note the pictures I found only represent the thing in the circle where the flashing extends past the chimney to deflect water away from corners. The rest of the flashing is crap. Also each shingle should have a separate step flash that runs under the shingle and behind the counterflash. These are not visible to the eye unless you lift each shingle a tiny bit. If those are metric shingles those flashing cards (step flashes) should be 8"x8" before they are bent. It looks like they reused the existing counter flash which I wouldn't do. I think the chimney should be completely re-flashed but that may not be your leak problem.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

They didn't replace the flashings, but that may not be your leak. The cap is suspect, it doesn't appear to overhang the bricks.
Rough chimney over all. I would get the flashings replaced by someone compatent and go from there.


----------



## marriedmanw (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'll start checking local BBB for another contractor and get the flashing replaced. We have another chimney on the back of the house and a cricket was built on that since it's wider than 36", so far no leaks around that. I have also felt other things that were written on the contract was not done, but I can't do anything about it now. I guess it's not to the point to rip off the entire roof and replace, but hopefully I can find person to make repairs.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Call Roofermann. That flashing is garbage.


----------



## marriedmanw (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks. I have two appointments for an estimate(s) later this week. 
Besides the flashing what other roofing terms should I ask/listen for that would be needed to complete the repairs?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Call RooferMan. That chimney is all wrong. No tinner's wing at the top corner, nor the front corner. Metal, plenty of it too, is supposed to be exposed there.
Done correctly, water never even gets near the corners, and metal foled around properly will deflect wind blown water too.


----------

